# email nicht unterstreichen



## Zottelchen (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo noch mal, hab da noch eine Frage.
Ich möchte nicht, daß meine email Verweise unterstrichen erscheinen, mit 
"text-decoration: none" krieg ich zwar die normalen Linkunterstriche weg, aber bei emails geht das nicht. Ist das eine andere Zeile oder wie?

Danke!


----------



## DasLicht (16. Juni 2004)

<a href="mailtoeine Email"><span style="text-decoration: none">Deine Email</span></a>

mfg Daslicht


----------



## Zottelchen (17. Juni 2004)

DANKE Das ist besser... ^^


----------

